# PVC fish finder stand



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I recently saw a fish finder stand made of PVC tubing. I shamelessly copied the idea and modified it for my purposes. The result was a stand that is light weight, very easy to transport and it gets the finder up to eye level while seated. I have previously just set my Showdown on a piece of Styrofoam to keep it off the ice and slush. I think this design will work for most ice fishing electronics as long as the transducer cable is long enough to reach below the surface of the ice. The first photo shows the stand before I installed a piece of 1/8" hardboard under the finder. After I added the hardboard base I placed two eye screws on the sides of the platform so I can secure the finder with a small bungee cord. I took the stand to Mill Meadow on Thursday and it worked great. I can look directly at the finder and I can reach the controls without having to get up from my chair.

[attachment=1:1jcbpuij]Showdownfinderwithbluetext.jpg[/attachment:1jcbpuij]

[attachment=0:1jcbpuij]Showndown on stand resized.jpg[/attachment:1jcbpuij]
You'll notice I drill two holes. One is for the transducer and the other is for my fishing line. I find that this method usually avoids tangling the fish in the transducer cable. If I had to drill the holes with a hand auger there would only be one hole. The ice at Mill Meadow is over 16 inches thick.
Mike


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. I use a cooler with a flat top for my finder. It serves 2 purposes that way.
You can make some very useful fishing tools with PVC.
I have seen some pictures of rod holders for ice fishing and some for float tubes.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing what one can do with a 'creative can-do' mind.  Very nice setup for a hard deck fish finder. We're using ole dish washer powder soap buckets now turned upside down to keep the flashers off the ice...do believe it helps save on the ole battery plus keeping the equipment out of the slush/water...but mainly I find charging the equipment after use when elevated off the ice isn't as long. I really like the idea of not get'n up out of the chair after I just pop-a-squat to adjust the flasher. 

Questions:

1) Would you mind providing all the dimensions of the material used and hardware specs used? 

2) Have you had a chance to use the finder stand say a windy conditions??? I'm think'n if it's really windy like we had on PV 22 Jan one would be sit'n in a well anchored down/ secured ice tent. I'd literally  to have either one of our flashers crash onto the deck in a wind gust or during wind conditions. 

3) How much time is spent assembling and how much room is used when stowed for transport? We use the medium size Jet Sleds

Again very nice and PVC amazing what one can do with it and a 'creative can-do-mind'.

Thanks for any additional info you can provide...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My $0.02 on using PVC on projects. Don't use the cheaper PVC pipe that is called schedule 20 I think?? It has much thinner walls and will save you a few pennies, but for a project like this is nearly worthless, you want the stronger stuff when using it in a structural manner like this, I have learned that one the hard way. Nice work!


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

K2muskie: I don't mind sharing the information at all, that's why I posted the photos. My stand is made of 1/2 inch Schedule 40 PVC pipe and the fittings are all 1/2 inch Sch. 40 slip fit. I didn't glue any of the parts, so I can remove the legs and the stand then stows flat. I just use a bungee cord wrapped around the base and the legs and it goes right into my sled. I have a Jet Sled, I think it's the medium size one. I carry a bunch of stuff like a Strikemaster auger, Eskimo QF3, camera case, lunch and my rods. Huge29 is right about the PVC, don't use the lighter Schedule 200 pipe, it is not strong enough for this application.

I made the two front legs of my stand 20 inches long and the rear leg is 22 inches long. You can rotate the pieces to get the desired angle so the stand is level. When I was assembling the PVC I used 2 inch pieces between the fittings for the platform portion. Like it says on the photo, you don't need the center cross piece of the platform if you are going to use a base. When I put mine together I used a rubber mallet to make the structure pretty solid but again I didn't use any glue except to put the cap pieces on the bottom of the legs.
This link is to a photo of the stand base platform as viewed from underneath. It should give you a good idea of how I made the part. I placed two eye screws on each side of the base and I then use a bungee cord to hold the finder securely on the stand. I think the legs are far enough apart that the stand is very stable. I wouldn't be on the ice in a wind capable of blowing it over.
I forgot your other question about the length of time it took me to make this stand. I had a good idea of what I wanted to do. I think from start to finish it probably took me about 45 minutes. I sanded the leg pieces where they join the platform so the legs would be easy to remove for transport. Cutting all of the 2 inch pieces of PVC probably took the most time. If I was going to make another stand, I would not add the cross piece in the middle and that would reduce the amount of work required. Good luck!
I should mention that I shamelessly stole this idea from TubeDude of BFT. He is the Prince of PVC!
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... thtext.jpg


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sincerely appreciate the info TopH20. I've been toying with the idea for the hard deck and our equipment...think'n I'll attempt to do something during the tweener time...this type of equipment with the PVC is really endless with 'creative minds'...again thanks for specifics especially both you and Huge29 pointing out the differences in PVC quality...quality material = quality product and out come IMHO....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that you were pimping that stand at Yuba on Roughin it Outdoors tonight! Good work on beating out all of the other guys!


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

The fishing was very slow over at Yuba on January 25th. We didn't catch much all morning until Jeff Rasmussen, the State Park manager at Yuba, caught three perch in a new spot. Adam Eakle and I moved to that area and Adam and I ended up catching 14 of the 38 fish collected for the disease testing. I'm glad I was able to help out because I believe the muskie program will be a real bonus to Utah's fishing opportunities.

The stand for the Showdown works great. It gave me the PVC bug and I decided to make a rod rack for my ice sled. My friend told me he thought it was a Menorah and I was late for Hanukkah. He was just jealous that he didn't have such a fine creation.


----------

